# New Member needs help!



## Todd J (Sep 12, 2012)

I need some help from you Murano Wizards 

I bought my daughter aftermarket headlights for her 2005 Murano but when installing them found the connection totally different than the low beam bulb, are there other bulbs I can use?

What am I missing?

Thanks for any help or advise.

Here's what I have.....


----------



## Todd J (Sep 12, 2012)

....Anyone ?


----------

